

Realtime cyberwars - forlorn
http://cyberwar.kaspersky.com/

======
valarauca1
The graphic is awesome, looks beautiful. But tells me absolutely nothing. When
I mouse over what I assume are events it tells me nothing, when I click, it
doesn't tell me whats happening. Just national stats.

Are the visuals procedurally generated? Are they detected? Whats going on? It
tells me blue is a virus scan, but then why is it jumping across oceans? I'm
assuming that a flash is when their program does something?

